# First use Dodo juice Diamond White



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

First use dodo juice


















After 24 hours


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

damn what language is that


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> damn what language is that


Japanese i think


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

linan0205 said:


> 天氣陰涼處的上部和下部直接隱藏罩蠟....原來半成品車就開始下雨....
> 因為第一次玩....所以我完全側面的金屬板材上使用奇怪的模具在12個月
> 
> 固化後24小時：汽車：：汽車：


Chinese to english translated.

cool weather the upper and lower direct hidden cover wax.. semi-finished on the vehicles it started to Rain.. Because of the first Play. So I fully dimensions of the metal plates used on strange mold the 12-month 24 hours after solidify: Car:: Car:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

SORRY my English is not very good ...
I come from Taiwan


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dont wory about your about your english some of is including me cant do much better :lol: looks very good


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

linan0205 said:


> SORRY my English is not very good ...
> I come from Taiwan


dont worry about it, were all nice people and its good your trying your best, nice car, and has a good finish to it :detailer:


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

-tom- said:


> dont wory about your about your english some of is including me cant do much better :lol: looks very good


Thank you for not having 
I was using before ZAINO product ...... have only recently begun to use the DODO JUICE products

In Taiwan the DODO JUICE before the products are not easily

The introduction of a recently launched someone ... .. later to buy products easier ... ..


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

ksm1985 said:


> dont worry about it, were all nice people and its good your trying your best, nice car, and has a good finish to it :detailer:


In fact, I still try to DODO JUICE products ... What is best for me.
White Diamond is also up for two weeks ...
After two weeks of rain devastates ... ..
First take a look into how the ~ ~ ~ 

















On Monday also trying to bring Blue Velvet Pro Edition to the white car































:car::car:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

lovely finish you have there welcome to the forum as well


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Nice finish mate well done 

這款車看起來不錯，白色顯得很引人注目。您已做了很多工作，幹得不錯。你一定很自豪。謝謝

Sorry if the Tiawanese is a little rusty.


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

simonfoy said:


> Nice finish mate well done
> 
> 這款車看起來不錯，白色顯得很引人注目。您已做了很多工作，幹得不錯。你一定很自豪。謝謝
> 
> Sorry if the Tiawanese is a little rusty.


THANK YOU
Your Chinese good ~ ~ ~
This week came time to try other I have DODO JUICE


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

justina3 said:


> lovely finish you have there welcome to the forum as well


Please just come here also lots of guidance:wave:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice finish on that white civic! DJ lineups are great to have...won't regret any of it


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

After a week of Blue Velvet Pro Edition

















Today, instead Dodo Juice Banana Armour
View results









































































Effects of bad weather, cloudy picture
So take a picture the sun again


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice Honda, what is it? Good job on the polishing. Dont worry about your english, we will understand, and at least you are giving it a go, which is more than most British people do abroad.


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

so how do you find blue velvet pro edition? compared to diamond white?


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> Nice Honda, what is it? Good job on the polishing. Dont worry about your english, we will understand, and at least you are giving it a go, which is more than most British people do abroad.


Thank you do not mind:wave:


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

blackjz said:


> so how do you find blue velvet pro edition? compared to diamond white?


My car is a white car
diamond white For mine feeling is Shiny
blue velvet pro edition For mine feeling is Profound bright

I explained ... not sure if you know...
Sorry ... my English is very poor:car::car:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Nice results


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

Banana Armour After 20 hours
Under a shower
To see photos of water drops


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

This morning's weather is good
Tests DODO JUICE Hard Candy
Today changes the way to use DODO

DODO WITH ICE (The beer is I must drink)









Cleans after DAWN 
water drop appearance

















DODO WITH ICE After









































































































































































Opens the vehicle shed, after the vehicle makes two pictures again


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

This morning's weather is good
Tests DODO JUICE Orange Crush

DODO WITH ICE 








Cleans after Supernatural Shampoo


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

This morning, DODO JUICE re-use Born to be Mild Shampoo TO Car wash
Then DODO JUICE DW Double Wax








First use Hard Doublewax Panel Pot








































And then Soft Doublewax Panel Pot


----------



## senz (Jun 25, 2010)

linan0205 - i have a question for You 
Can You tell my, why are You keeping those wax in the bucket full of ice ?
I understand that You can keep wax in a fridge, but why in the ice before LSP ?
Is it only a trick, to take a photo whit a pint ?

Ohh, and - nice honda ! :thumb:

PS. Sorry for my english


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

senz said:


> linan0205 - i have a question for You
> Can You tell my, why are You keeping those wax in the bucket full of ice ?
> I understand that You can keep wax in a fridge, but why in the ice before LSP ?
> Is it only a trick, to take a photo whit a pint ?
> ...


To use those ice
Wax film can reduce the incidence of
Wax cotton moistened with cold water
Wax better scalability...
Wax cloth under the ice Easier to complete under the wax

Sorry for my english ........no good


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

This morning, try again DODO JUICE Supernatural.
Look at yesterday's use of DW Double Wax Water drops

































The results of the supernatural


----------



## linan0205 (Jun 18, 2010)

This morning, try again DODO JUICE Diamond White
Today do not use wax cotton
But the use of hands to wax


----------

